# javadoc.exe nicht in JDK enthalten



## Chris Baumann (2. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich zweifle mittlwerweile an meiner Sehkraft. Javadoc.exe sollte sich im /bin der jeweiligen JDK aufhalten. Nun habe ich mehrere von 1.4.2 bis 1.5.0_4 durchgekämmt und nix gefunden. Ist es möglich, dass javadoc vergessen  wurde mitzuliefern (davon habe ich schon gelesen) oder hat sich da was geändert?

Wenn dem der Fall wäre, wo könnte ich die das Ding denn beziehen, resp. kann mir das jemand hier anhängen?

Danke für jeden hinweis.


----------



## Beni (2. Feb 2006)

Also bei mir ists immer dabei. Für welches Betriebssystem hast du denn das JDK heruntergeladen? Du hast sicher nicht JRE mit JDK verwechselt?


----------



## Chris Baumann (2. Feb 2006)

ich hab die win32 version, neuste edition 1.5.0_06. gucke ich in java/jdk_yadayada/bin/.. finde ich ausser den üblichen executables nix. 

ich hab nach ner download location gesucht, welches ausschliesslich das tool zum download anbietet, aber da wird man immer nur auf die JDK download page verwiesen.


----------



## SamHotte (2. Feb 2006)

ganz sicher, dass du richtig guckst? normal installiert das jdk-install sowohl das jdk unter 
c:\programme\java\jdk1.5.0_06
und das jre unter
c:\programme\java\jre1.5.0_06
- da kann man schon mal ins falsche Verzeichnis rutschen


----------

